# Bruers Bright Fresh From The Vat



## Bribie G (8/4/11)

What vat, I wonder?
had the misfortune to try a schooner of this at the Club Hotel Caboolture while I was waiting for a bus yesterday. 
Oh dear.
The slight waft of mercaptan totally overwhelmed any malt presence, and no evidence of hops at all. It's as if Haagen were available on tap, except that this stuff comes from Warnervale, not Melbourne.


----------



## argon (8/4/11)

I like it how you can see his hand through the "bright beer" on the other side of the glass... must be pretty "bright"


----------



## manticle (11/6/11)

Was at beer deluxe yesterday and quickly finished a schooner of feral hop hog so that I could go upstairs to help the friend I was meeting finish the jug he'd just bought.

Jug was breur's bright and we 'finished' it by giving it to the uni students sitting at a neraby table. I tried but two sips was all I could manage of this godawful bilge water.

While I am rapidly becoming a beer geek, I'm far from being a beer snob. In support of that statement, I drank copious glasses of free Carlton draught at a work function at the beginning of the week. No complaints - I accept the beer for what it is. This bright rubbish on the other hand - spew in a hat would be more appealing.


----------



## ben_sa (11/6/11)

Likewise, I stopped into a local pub (not a regular drinking hole) and noticed it, Asked the bartender for a sample. He poured me about half a schooner (150Ml or so)

I smelt it, Sipped once, and proceeded to hand the glass back and told him "good luck" with that. Even at $15 for a 1355Ml Jug its a rip off.

So proceeded to wash it down with a few pints of trusty CPA


----------



## bkmad (11/6/11)

Looking at the contact details it looks like its beer brewed by or for coca cola amatil. Not a glowing endorsement to start with I reckon.


----------



## manticle (11/6/11)

Bluetongue brewery makes it and they are owned by coc-cola amatil.

Other bluetongue beers I have tried have been pretty awful.


----------



## Fourstar (11/6/11)

bkmad said:


> Looking at the contact details it looks like its beer brewed by or for coca cola amatil. Not a glowing endorsement to start with I reckon.




thats bluetongue. considering the stringent process they go through for their BUL you'd expect this beer to be half decent.


----------

